# Scored some classics recently



## Ozythemandias (Nov 29, 2019)

I attached a photo of most them, other than this is a Streamlight Scorpion and some odds and ends


----------



## archimedes (Nov 29, 2019)

Yep some real real rarities there ....


----------



## LiftdT4R (Nov 29, 2019)

Very nice! I've been on the hunt for one of those Vital Gear twisty bodies for the longest! Any backstory on your find? Did they all come from the same owner?


----------



## nbp (Nov 29, 2019)

That box is the buy of the decade bro. I’ll give you $250 for the lot. Hahaha. Well done Ozy, Enjoy!


----------



## 808vudoo (Nov 29, 2019)

Great score brother...big congrats on some old school gems!!


----------



## ampdude (Nov 30, 2019)

Very nice, some Arcs and Vital Gear twisties. I used to have a 1 cell like that, but it was HA, yours appears black. I think I might have had the three cell version as well. I need to look to see what I have these days. I see what looks like a Firefly as well. Some VG clicky bodies. I have a copper body just like that one. I can't remember if it's a Balrog or came with a Dspeck UBH kit. I have a HA finish UBH kit just like that copper body. I know it's E-compatible. The body below the copper one, I have a bunch of those in three cell. Do you know who made them? I can't remember. They might even be 2AA/2x14500, I can't remember. They're still in the brown paper wrap.


----------

